# POLL: How much $$ have you blown at the iTMS?



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

With two months away from its 1st birthday and thanks to this ehMac thread, I got thinking about this: Has the iTunes Music Store changed your music acquisition habits? Feel free to post how many full albums you bought, versus cherry picking keeper tracks, alone.


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

I've fallen into the bad habit of buying all my music from the store.

9 full albums (Carmina Burana, Brahms Symphonies 3&4, Erik Satie, Yo-Yo Ma, Buena Vista Social Club, Wide Mouth Mason, and a few Beck albums) and about 90 tracks. Also a few audiobooks for while I'm shovelling snow in the winter.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

It's the only place I buy music from these days. I love it. Easy to use, good selection and the prices are fine. I've bought about 15 albums since March this year. And I will buy plenty more. The last few I got were: Nina Simone anthology, the new Death Cab for Cutie, Apostle of Hustle, Tracy Chapman, The Be Good Tanyas, the new Sigur Ros, and Bedouin Soundclash to name a few.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Almost all albums; I think I've bought one individual cut. Song total is probably over 300, but I'm too far from my main computer right now to check, so I picked "Over 200". Average per-track price paid is probably around .60.

And although I checked "some p2p" as well, it's actually been at least two, maybe three months since I last did that. About the same length of time since I bought a CD. 

Last time I was in a record store (HMV) I was appalled at the prices, and annoyed by most of the "specials" -- there were a number of "buy any two for $25 [or whatever]" type deals at different price points. I couldn't find two things I wanted at any given price, but did find two from two different prices. I would have paid the higher of the two "combo" prices, but no go: they wanted full price for both (total about $40). Result: I bought neither. One showed up on iTMS a few days later for $9.99, the other became a p2p tryout that I'm glad I didn't buy.

Overall, I like the iTMS experience. The only serious drawback, to me, is the inability to transfer ownership to another account.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

iMatt said:


> Last time I was in a record store (HMV) I was appalled at the prices


While I haven't purchased anything yet from the ITMS, I find the simple fact of its existence has greatly changed my shopping habits in "record" stores. I find myself counting the number of tracks and checking whether the CD price is over $1 per track. If it is over by any significant margin (say 30 cents/track), I generally put the CD back unless its something I could never get on the ITMS. I'm pretty sure I'll get my feet wet with the ITMS sooner rather than later.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, I'll add that I have purchased over 500 songs, some of them being a part of ten complete albums. I do, however, still do a bit of P2P on occasion. But this is only after perusing the iTMS for a particular track. As for brick and mortar stores? They're history in my eyes.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

That's too bad - MP3 do not have the same sound quality as a CD (no matter what bitrate you use).


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

ArtistSeries said:


> That's too bad - MP3 do not have the same sound quality as a CD (no matter what bitrate you use).


Good point, AS. Most of my iTunes collection is ripped at 192 kbps. That option, plus the fact the CDs are DRM-free, is what keeps me buying them, and even paying a little more for them.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I must admit to being torn between two worlds, the physical and the digital. I have bought a number of songs on the iTMS and even though my computer backs up to another hard drive regularly, I am still unable to tear myself away from buying CD's that get used ONCE to rip and then are stored as the permanent back up and security. 

If I look at my buying habits on the iTMS, I tend to buy songs that I am not sure that I am in love with yet, kind of the fringes of my tastes or likes. The CD's are artists that I am sure I like and want to own physically. Hope this all makes sense (probably not). 

I also find it difficult to share songs from the iTMS with non-iTunes using friends that want to sample music (via email often). I often forget which songs the DRM is attached to and they will be unplayable.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

ArtistSeries said:


> That's too bad - MP3 do not have the same sound quality as a CD (no matter what bitrate you use).


And MP3s don't match the quality of AAC, bit for bit.
And AACs ripped from CDs don't sound as good as AACs encoded directly from master. Subjectively, 160 or 192 kbps are required to match direct-to-128.
And CDs don't sound as good as LPs to many of us. Including you, IIRC.

Now consider the convenience factor:

iTMS has both conveniences and inconveniences; on balance, I'd say that the downloads are high convenience and acceptable quality; mp3 via p2p is moderately convenient and of poor to excellent (aka unpredictable) quality; mp3 or AAC via rip from CD is slightly less convenient than iTMS but has the virtue of being re-doable in case of trouble.

See a pattern? As convenience increases, most people are willing to trade off sound quality, in many cases all the way down to the most convenient format, MP3, which is often no better than a cassette or even AM radio at a download-friendly 128 kbps. 

Most people simply aren't audiophilles and don't have the ears to be one, and for that reason people who strongly prefer the sound of CDs won't win this argument in the long run. Just the way lovers of LPs lost the great CD debate 20 years ago. Convenience has always been the decisive factor so far...and logic and objective measures of quality have always been secondary.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

When we talk about enjoyment of music versus convenience, I think that kids properly exposed to good sounds and live concerts will develop an appreciation for music. 
I equate appreciation of music and good sound with an active buyer versus someone who will view music as a commodity to be traded on P2P file sharing programs. 

When records companies decry declining sales, in part some of it is due to poor sound quality.

I think a good many of us like the CDs for liner and artwork - something that d/l music does not offer.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I have bought almost 300 songs so far ... someone else described ITMS as 'musical potato chips' ... very true. 

I am still buying CD's/SACD's when there is a new release of an artist and I have purchased most of their previous albums ... for artists that I am not familiar with or am just discovering ... I will buy from ITMS if possible.

It will be very interesting to see what happens with respect to new releases since you can now purchase an individual song ... maybe artists in the future will not release an 'album' ... maybe singles only will be released on a more regular basis or a small collection of a few songs at a time. No real need for 'Greatest Hits' compilations anymore.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm not sure how to classify it - but I purchase either CD or digital audio from http://www.allofmp3.com

Or sometimes I'll buy from allofmp3.com and then go and buy the CD.

I prefer to have the CD. iTMS is limited at 128Kb/s and I'd rather download from somewhere else at 192Kb/s.

But a good point was raised - if these iTMS tracks are ripped from master then the quality of them at 128Kb/s could be comparable to a "typical" 192Kb/s rip from allofmp3.com. So most likely I'll give iTMS a shot.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

ArtistSeries said:


> When we talk about enjoyment of music versus convenience, I think that kids properly exposed to good sounds and live concerts will develop an appreciation for music.
> I equate appreciation of music and good sound with an active buyer versus someone who will view music as a commodity to be traded on P2P file sharing programs.


I don't think appreciation, enjoyment and convenience are quite so mutually exclusive as you suggest. Even the most discriminating listeners have to compromise somewhere, unless they have limitless funds to build the perfect listening room with the perfect sound system, and lots of time to enjoy it. Ultimately, compromises come down to convenience. 

In the case of the iTMS, I believe it provides an adequate -- not perfect, not top-of-the-line -- combination of quality and convenience. Combined with an iPod, the convenience factor becomes overwhelming. And that doesn't prevent someone from being an active buyer with a real appreciation for music. 

I do tend to agree about p2p: I'm sure that a lot of the downloading going on is simply hoarding for the sake of it.



> When records companies decry declining sales, in part some of it is due to poor sound quality.


Has the sonic quality of recordings really slipped that much? I'd be more inclined to link lower sales to a shortage of decent new material, and a shortage of people still replacing their old LPs and cassettes.



> I think a good many of us like the CDs for liner and artwork - something that d/l music does not offer.


I've already mentioned that this is not a concern for me. I understand that it is for others, though, and that's fine.

Bottom line: ever since music became an "industry", the long-term trend has been for convenience to win out over quality (both in formats for distributing music and in the equipment people buy). I don't think that's the best outcome (it's unfortunate that vinyl was pushed so far to the margins), but it is a very powerful long-term trend. There will always be solutions for those who want to resist the trend, but they will keep getting more expensive.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

arrr matey, I be ye most fearsome of pirates...

excuse me, couldn't help it


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

I love the CDN iTMS, but bands/labels need to overcome the crossborder paper work aka licensing. So many more titles in the international sites - let alone the US... I then end up spending more time + $ here:

emusic.com
dancetracksdigital.com

I've grabbed some great titles there...

H!


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

A meagre $.99 has been spent at the ITMS. 

Must... control... spending...


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

hi,

CD's are a better deal over iTunes. 

s.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

> That option, plus the fact the CDs are DRM-free, is what keeps me buying them, and even paying a little more for them.


The thing is that a lot of new CDs aren't DRM free, though. Most of them work as per normal in Mac OS X, but not so much in Windows.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

I bought most of my "Big Label Artist" CDs long before iTunes or MP3's, 

Anything new I've bought is by smaller newer Artists, usually bought at a live event... Put on a great live show, I'll buy your CD direct from the Band.

More often than not they get signed by the band too.

The Rolling Stones do not need more of my money, and they have not put out anything new that's good in 20 years.
My god, do we really need a Bon Jovi Reunion tour... Live at Casino Rama...


I do not dislike iTMS, but don't cry to me if your hard drive fails and your library is gone...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

JAMG said:


> I do not dislike iTMS, but don't cry to me if your hard drive fails and your library is gone...


The potential for hard drive failure (or accidental deletion) is why the iTMS gives you a post-purchase dialogue box with text that reminds you to make a back-up of your purchase to protect against loss.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

JAMG said:


> I do not dislike iTMS, but don't cry to me if your hard drive fails and your library is gone...


And all your other data. that's why you MUST backup to FW drive, as such stupidity is not limited to secure audio files, alone.



ArtistSeries said:


> That's too bad - MP3 do not have the same sound quality as a CD (no matter what bitrate you use).


I have A/B'd lossy and lossless formats, and yes you can tell the difference. I just don't do such comparisons anymore  If I hear the telltale obvious chorusing of cymbals and so on, then it's a problem. But the rips at ITMS are usually quite good.


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

For me, music CDs just take too much space and is a waste of money. They are more expensive then the usual $9.99/album on iTMS. I can't tell the difference between the sound quality of a track playing off of a CD or playing off of iTunes, in whatever format. That's just me I take it. I do backup the music I purchase, because I do know the consequences of drive failures, and I'm quite happy with iTMS. It makes purchasing very easy.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

PosterBoy said:


> The thing is that a lot of new CDs aren't DRM free, though. Most of them work as per normal in Mac OS X, but not so much in Windows.


Yeah, I had forgotten that, maybe because I have never come across it. I hope the record label execs realize that this sort of BS just pushes people toward P2P even more.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

4 full albums so far (in the month or so I've been using it). No singles yet. If I like a song from somebody, I tend to want to tryout the rest of the music. If I know they only have one good song, then I don't tend to bother buying the single as I'm likely to overhear it on the radio. 

All 4 albums are 'limited to no' radio play around here. 
Celtic Women, 10 Years, Opeth and System of a Down (does get some airplay).

I'm recovering from an automobile accident, so getting out to a CD store is rather inconvenient right now. iTunes is providing me with a convenince right now that may not matter to me down the road and I may go back to buying CD's. 

I am disappointed that more of the music that I like is not available. I've recommended that they pick up titles from Prog Rock/Metal bands. e.g. Shadow Gallery which I've ordered on CD through Futureshop a couple weeks ago and I'm still waiting on stock to arrive.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> that's why you MUST backup to FW drive, as such stupidity is not limited to secure audio files, alone.




I've had more FW drives fail than original CDs, Plus I can take them in the car.
If you don't like the option, why include it on the Poll?

and I've done backups alot longer than Apples been selling music...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

JAMG said:


> Plus I can take them in the car.


Fine, but even a store bought CD is a one-off purchase. Damage the CD? lose your purchase.



> If you don't like the option, why include it on the Poll?


EH?! Er... because I created the poll to see what OTHER PEOPLE do. That's the point of a poll: other people's opinions. For me to have only offered options that I happen to embrace would have been pointless and immature.



> and I've done backups alot longer than Apples been selling music...


Goody. You're far from alone in this.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

JAMG said:


> Plus I can take them in the car.


I believe I have that ability too, with iTunes purchased music… In fact I have options: 1) on my iPod 2) on the CD I burn of the music.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

teeterboy3 said:


> I believe I have that ability too, with iTunes purchased music… In fact I have options: 1) on my iPod 2) on the CD I burn of the music.


And

3) over a network, which is very cool and very handy in our house


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

I have only bought albums, With the exception of some individual tracks for a radio show I do each week. 

I love the iTMS!


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> EH?! Er... because I created the poll to see what OTHER PEOPLE do. That's the point of a poll: other people's opinions. For me to have only offered options that I happen to embrace would have been pointless and immature.




Asking people their opinions and then berating them as "Stupidity" because they do not validate your own thoughts seems more pointless and immature...

but, it was your poll, so whatever turns your crank...


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

JAMG said:


> Asking people their opinions and then berating them as "Stupidity" because they do not validate your own thoughts seems more pointless and immature...


I obviously don't speak for Macaholic, but I think it's worth saying that I read the "stupidity" remark as being about the stupidity of not backing up one's data (whether that data includes purchased music or not). I don't think you'll find anyone here who thinks it's smart not to back up your data...


----------



## Mac Yak (Feb 7, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> With two months away from its 1st birthday and thanks to this ehMac thread, I got thinking about this: Has the iTunes Music Store changed your music acquisition habits? Feel free to post how many full albums you bought, versus cherry picking keeper tracks, alone.


I didn't vote because I'm not sure that "songs purchased" is representative of my buying habits. I've only bought nine albums from iTMS -- two of those have more than 30 songs each -- but I have 160 songs "purchased"... including almost all of the Free Downloads Of The Week (for which they still send those silly receipts via e-mail... oh well, I don't mind if they're adding the free ones to the total "purchased" from iTMS). I have not purchased "singles" because I still prefer to buy "albums"; I usually want to hear the totality of what recording artists want to present in their works, not just the "hits."

Having said all that, the iTMS has significantly changed how I acquire music. I love the 30-second previews and the Free Downloads; despite the fact that I don't buy singles per se, I'm glad they're available; I love the idea that some artists have made their liner notes, artwork etc. available via digital "booklets" -- the booklet is one of the reasons I bought U2's "How To Dismantle An Atomic Bomb" via iTMS.

I do look for a "tracks per $" ratio more than before, which has lately (and happily) led me to build a wonderful subcollection of music from the first half of the 20th century, mostly blues and jazz. In fact, if the "variable pricing" that the major music labels are whining about results in a drop in the price of older or less popular songs to a point below 99 cents (and below $9.99 for albums), I'll buy more from iTMS.

And that's my $0.02 Cdn


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

iMatt, I would agree with your point, in all fairness, except that the use of the harsh word "stupidity" was IMHO, clearly meant to imply that backups were not a part of my thought process.

Any media is prone to failure. I find it humourous when it is suggested that it is better to buy from iTunesMs and archive to CD/FW/DVD, than to buy a cD and rip it into iTunes...

I'd just rather support a working band/Artist than feed a corporate construct.

But then I'm sure someone somewhere is happy the Backstreet Boys are touring again....


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

JAMG said:


> iMatt, I would agree with your point, in all fairness, except that the use of the harsh word "stupidity" was IMHO, clearly meant to imply that backups were not a part of my thought process.


Only Macaholic can address this one...



> Any media is prone to failure. I find it humourous when it is suggested that it is better to buy from iTunesMs and archive to CD/FW/DVD, than to buy a cD and rip it into iTunes...


Better? Probably not, though I would point out that it's dead easy to backup purchased music in multiple ways -- optical media, hard drives, servers, etc. You can do the same with a CD, but it will take more time.



> I'd just rather support a working band/Artist than feed a corporate construct.


??? I don't see what this has to do with using the iTMS. There's tons of independent, working artists represented there -- and in my case, at least, they represent the majority of my purchases.



> But then I'm sure someone somewhere is happy the Backstreet Boys are touring again....


Probably, but what that has to do with this discussion is beyond me.


----------



## Mac Yak (Feb 7, 2005)

JAMG said:


> iMatt, I would agree with your point, in all fairness, except that the use of the harsh word "stupidity" was IMHO, clearly meant to imply that backups were not a part of my thought process.


Personally, I think you might be taking the comment a little too personally. I read his comment as a blanket statement, not as a knock on you.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Meant personnally or not, harsh words used too early in a "conversation" create a negative tone and implies a lack of respect - which is contrary to the notion of innocently polling the opinions of others...

and for the record, taking things personnally on a user forum is like spitting in the wind...


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

It's always amazing how threads veer far from the original topic - perhaps personal conversations should be conducted via e-mail or PM??

For me CD's are still the way to go. If DVD-A was available (and not soon to be confined to the scrapheap) I would only buy them. Just give me the highest bitrate! (at a fair price).


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I hope that this comment isn't perceived as being too far off topic.

I rarely respond to such polls since I see them as being useful for demographic purposes. I realize that wasn't the OP's intent, but that is how this information is used.

That said, I do enjoy the free download-of-the-week as a way of experiencing whatever song a record company has bought download bandwidth/advertising space on Apple's servers and sites.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

JAMG said:


> Meant personally or not, harsh words used too early in a "conversation" create a negative tone and implies a lack of respect - which is contrary to the notion of innocently polling the opinions of others...
> 
> and for the record, taking things personally on a user forum is like spitting in the wind...


You did take it personally, when nothing personal was meant. In general, it is "a stupid thing" to not backup. I can only presume that, given you're snarky caution of "don't cry to me if your hard drive fails and your library is gone...", you are aware of life's pitfalls and you back up your data. But, if I was to adopt your interpretation of your reply, am I to assume that you THINK I'd come crying to you? Don't think so.

In general, I think your criticisms of my poll options is out of touch with what a poll is meant to do: to gain a consensus of all thoughts and patterns regarding the question at hand (frankly, I don't see what your problem is with this in the first place). With a poll, the smart thing to do is to offer as wide a range of answers as I could think of; NOT just to childishly offer ONLY the answers I happen to agree with. In fact, I'm offering options right up to the maximum of 10 choices as limited by this forum.

Anyway, the issue concerning losing purchased music files in the event of a disk catastrophe is related directly to one's commitment to backing up ALL files on their computer. If _someone_ (relax; in this sense "someone" means _anybody_) is careless enough to not backup and their drive poops out, they probably have bigger problems than just their music library melting down. And even if someone doesn't backup but happens to be an iPod owner, all music that has been transferred to the iPod _can_ be extracted out of the iPod's hidden folders and onto a computer's drive. In a roundabout way, and despite Apple's best efforts to date, they've already got a backup.



HowEver said:


> I rarely respond to such polls since I see them as being useful for demographic purposes. I realize that wasn't the OP's intent, but that is how this information is used.


LOL! Dude, I'm sure Steve Jobs isn't lurking here, waiting for you to answer the poll. Relax. This is purely a result of my own personal curiosity.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> LOL! Dude, I'm sure Steve Jobs isn't lurking here, waiting for you to answer the poll. Relax. This is purely a result of my own personal curiosity.


You know, I kind of hope he is. This board is different.

I have visited some of the much larger but more generic United States Mac fora, and I always come back here knowing that people both take more care and pay more attention and, when they disagree, for the most part do so in a civil manner. And that the real good-natured helpfulness and civility doesn't get mistaken for hatchet-wielding or valkyrie stalking. You never know in cyberspace. The only exception might be the occasion really helpful technical answer on the Apple base itself.

I'll click and answer the poll now. Sigh.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

JAMG said:


> I'd just rather support a working band/Artist than feed a corporate construct.


Don't you think the whole media monster *corporate* thing is a bit exhausted? I mean I understand it's a big machine that needs to be taken down and all… _Here comes a derailing aside_ But what I have often wondered is: if going the route of signing to big labels is all that bad, and being independent is the only way to retain control and your money, why don't more bands go the indie route? Why do so many indie's _sell out_?

And then if you really want to open a can of worms… Compare the standards to which people who call bands sellouts (hold those bands to), to their own lives in the work world (and don't expect that from themselves). Eventually everyone buys in to the corporate construct on some level… Cause making money and being able to pay bills and buy the things you want, ain't all that bad…

Back on topic. It's great that you buy CDs off the side of the stage. Indie bands need more people like you. And trust me I know, I had two brothers in two different bands fund their own CD recordings all by themselves - people like you made their effort worth while.

At the end of the day, I think most bands just want more people to hear what they have to offer… I don't think iTunes, while making money like anyone else, is a problem to that end.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> And
> 
> 3) over a network, which is very cool and very handy in our house


Now if I could only network it to my car…
And get wirelss power cables


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

teeterboy3 said:


> Don't you think the whole media monster *corporate* thing is a bit exhausted? I mean I understand it's a big machine that needs to be taken down and all… _Here comes a derailing aside_ But what I have often wondered is: if going the route of signing to big labels is all that bad, and being independent is the only way to retain control and your money, why don't more bands go the indie route? Why do so many indie's _sell out_?


From the point at which a band first presses a CD, or makes any kind of recording, the draw of lucre is so powerful that there is no escape. Indie these days means haven't made my first million yet--but hang on, I will. There is no such thing as being in it for the love of music; there is only the state of haven't sold out *yet.*

It isn't just their fault. It's everyone's. Until we live in a world where artists and musicians are cared for by the state, like an un-drugged athlete in a former communist regime (they don't call it utopia for nothing; oh, wait, they do), we aren't going to see the dollar signs drop from the minds of the boys and girls who make music, popular or otherwise.

Why feed it?


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

HowEver said:


> There is no such thing as being in it for the love of music; there is only the state of haven't sold out *yet.*


And is that to say that James Hetfield doesn't love playing the music any more than say Ian MacKaye?

Both of them are on drastically different ends of that spectrum, and yet I bet when they get a guitar in their hands and they play in front of a crowd the feeling is somewhat the same…


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

iTunes, I've purchase Jessica Andrews album, Cold album, and Kanye West album. Another 20 free singles of the week and another 130 singles. A few of those singles are a result of what I heard on New Music Tuesdays podcast, quite a few more from my favourite TV show One Tree Hill. I've also purchased one song from an indie band The Get Up Kidsin www.audiolunchbox.com and before iTunes I used www.puretracks.com where I purchased a good eight albums from Switchfoot, Snow Patrol, and more, and a few singles.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Never downloaded music prior to iTunes. iTunes has changed my way of buying/listening, and renewed my interest in music. So far I have 50+ with a bout 30 tunes to pick on account.

I have mostly purchased cd's in the past few years from used/online sources, so no artist or label was making off my purchases. Most of my new cd purchases were from indie artists, either directly thru website or thu places like cdbaby (the greatest indie source of all).

I am using iTunes for nostalgia picks, impulse picks, and new music sampling. By pre-loading my account with a balance, I feel more free to pick on impulse with little consideration of the economics, and I am quicker to try things that would otherwise be marginal interest/forgotten or measured more carefully. I will likely lean towards individual track purchases, but already, in some cases, I have ended up picking close to the entire album track by track.

I like the one-price song, it makes all even, so although the new tunes may be undervalued in the cries of the music industry, back catalogue is brought up to par with new releases- you are not buying 'lesser' content in back catalogue releases. 

As for the 'conglomerate' factor, I was surprised to see some of my fave indie bands are on iTunes, and I have even purchased the iTune for convenience where I already have the cd version.

I am very frustrated however by the limited content of the Canadian site and the limitation of downloading from other sites. This will probably result in buying Cd's of things that I can't get on iTunes from other sources- but not retail chain stores.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> That's too bad - MP3 do not have the same sound quality as a CD (no matter what bitrate you use).


the same can be said about CDs vs. Records, but just like mp3 vs. CDs, convenience has won over fidelity.


----------

